# Not been on in a while



## emma~Alfiesmummy (Sep 24, 2010)

Well beautiful little Poppy Eliza was born making the most beautiful noise in the world on the 12th august 2010 at 14.47hrs. Weighing 7lbs 8oz

She is so so beautiful and a little darling. A true gift from our angels.

She is now 6wks old. She now weighs 9lb (she did go down to 6lb 8oz) 

I was breast feeding but she was not getting enough so I now bottle feed her.

I was admitted on the 5th august for monitoring and to get my sugar levels under control as I was having lots of hypo's.

I am now waiting for a postnatal GTT as they are thinking the diabetes was more gestational.


----------



## Steff (Sep 24, 2010)

Aww hi there lovely to see you posting and with such sweet news, welcome to the world little Poppy Eliza what a great name, please come on as much as you can hun, theres a couple of ladies just given birth in the last fortnight on here and some newly preggers ladies to x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2010)

What wonderful news! Congratulations! A lovely name for a beautiful baby


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 25, 2010)

Brilliant news Emma - congratulations x


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 27, 2010)

Yey, glad to hear your both ok.

Lovely name  xx


----------



## newbs (Sep 27, 2010)

Congratulations - LOVE the name, beautiful.


----------

